# I have a crack in my Kayak!!



## Merritt123 (Jul 1, 2014)

Anyone know how to repair this??


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

ummmmmm Maybe if you tossed in a _PHOTO_ of what you are referring to ?????


----------



## peeeeetey (May 29, 2014)

I have seen a product advertised on Ship Shape tv on PBS. Here is the link to the product. I think this is what I saw on the commercial http://www.westsystem.com/ss/six10-thickened-epoxy-adhesive/ Here is the link to the show. http://www.shipshapetv.com/ Hope this helps


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Merritt, in another of your posts, you said you have been kayaking for years.
you haven't had to make a patch in all those years?
the only thing that sticks to a polyethylene compound is melted polyethylene compound of the same type and making a weld.
Either from scraps that you can cut from somewhere in the boat or purchase the product from a dealer for that brand of boat.
My experience is with polyethylene canoes . . . epoxy and JB Weld will NEVER work on polyethylene. (in my personal experience).
Now, with your very limited information given in your question, it is hard for anyone to give you a definitive answer to address your problem.
above the waterline? below the waterline ? a nail hole ? a small crack ? or 18" tear ? rope cleat torn off ?????

http://www.oceankayak.com/customer_support/kayak_repair/


----------



## peeeeetey (May 29, 2014)

I had the wrong product. it is six ten from west system


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

I agree, West Systems makes a fantastic product - for WOOD and FIBERGLASS.
I have used West products since around 1980 in many projects from wood and fiberglass boats
to signs, furniture and other things that are RIGID and somewhat porous in nature.
I used it on a polyethylene canoe _ONE TIME_ and found out quickly that it will not hold for long.
That is when I discovered the welding technique for plastic. 
This old timer took a soldering gun and some plastic and poof - done. I had never seen it done before
and have used that technique many times since. I also have seen other plastic boaters experience with Bondo,
Epoxy, Contact Cement, Silicone, and a horde of other attempts. LOL - in the middle of the Chesapeake Bay is not the
time to find out that you used the wrong patching materials.

Jus my dos centavos


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I agree plastic welding is the only way to properly fix it. Make sure you use a piece of weld material that is the exact same plastic as your kayak. You can get a soldering iron type plastic weld kit for about 15 bucks at Harbor Freight. I used it to repair a paddle boat and it worked fine. Here is a video I used as a guide:
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=D4PNFUylj58
If you don't feel up to doing it yourself, Appomattox River Company in Hampton may be able to help.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Most of the bike and ATV shops, can weld the proper plastic for you. Had it done for atv fenders, bike fenders and have seen them doing it on yaks.


----------



## Merritt123 (Jul 1, 2014)

BarefootJohnny said:


> Merritt, in another of your posts, you said you have been kayaking for years.
> you haven't had to make a patch in all those years?
> the only thing that sticks to a polyethylene compound is melted polyethylene compound of the same type and making a weld.
> Either from scraps that you can cut from somewhere in the boat or purchase the product from a dealer for that brand of boat.
> ...


This is the first kayak I have owned, I was a Boy Scout and I did a lot of high adventure where we would kayak in the ocean or in white water. But this is the first I have owned on my own. I will post a picture when I get home. Thanks for all the help so far guys!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

LOL when I was a kid, my kayak was made out of birch bark and deer skins sealed with possum oil LOL


----------



## Merritt123 (Jul 1, 2014)

BarefootJohnny said:


> LOL when I was a kid, my kayak was made out of birch bark and deer skins sealed with possum oil LOL


----------



## yadkinpierlovers (May 19, 2008)

you might try getting in touch with the manufacturer. A friend of mine bought a kayak at auction, it had a hole the hull. he wrote the manufacturer and they sent him a repair kit free


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Definite case for a plastic weld. It's easy and cheap, contact the manufacturer first and see if they will send you the repair kit as mentioned above. If not, check local kayak shops (not big chain stores) and see if they can't point you in the right direction. 

My first kayak, an el-cheapo 8 foot sit-on, suffered the same crack as yours. Welded it five or six years ago and it's been fine since!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

So, how is your "Yak Crack" coming along ?

Best wishes for a speedy and durable repair !


----------



## Merritt123 (Jul 1, 2014)

ez2cdave said:


> So, how is your "Yak Crack" coming along ?
> 
> Best wishes for a speedy and durable repair !


I got a repair kit from Ocean Kayak and I melted some new plastic on it and it's as good as new! Thanks for all the suggestions guys


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Merritt123 said:


> I got a repair kit from Ocean Kayak and I melted some new plastic on it and it's as good as new! Thanks for all the suggestions guys


Glad to hear it . . . Tight Lines !


----------

